
Do DNA databases deter crime and limit recidivism? - Bostonian
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/06/do-dna-databases-deter-crime-and-limit-recidivism.html
======
ksaj
Does the threat of death penalty? History suggests not. So I'd hazard that DNA
databases increase the chance of getting caught again (like other technologies
such as cell phone tracking, photos, fingerprints, door bell cameras and
expert witness) but don't deter or limit recidivism.

This is a question of mens rea, and not about after-the-fact observation.

